# Rats



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

7 months and you just saw your first rat? You are lucky!

And it was dead too!

I got to play with my first rats my first month in a manhole.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

need some kind of scale there, it looks like a dead goat on an I-beam! lol


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like lunch.


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks ya this is my first rat experience. I guess there is much more to come!

Scale..... I think those are 9/16th bolts and nuts... maybe. I know its not much to scale but the bus bar handled 1200 amps @ 177 volts for each phase if that helps at all. The "buckets" looked like they were 12"x12"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

southsko said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My first post... Thought this was special. I guess this is the right place to post? It was a college we renovating.
> 
> ...


So whats your point.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

southsko said:


> thanks ya this is my first rat experience. I guess there is much more to come!
> 
> Scale..... I think those are 9/16th bolts and nuts... maybe. I know its not much to scale but the bus bar handled 1200 amps @ 177 volts for each phase if that helps at all. The "buckets" looked like they were 12"x12"


 They are 3/8 bolts and it is 277v.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Did the buckets somehow tie directly onto those vertical buses? I've never seen a connection like that before.

It's a good thing that was only 480V. We had a rat get into a 13.8kV breaker a while back, and the resulting blast made the steel switchgear cabinet into a balloon shape.  Even so, from the looks of that critter, I'll bet it stunk up a storm.

-John


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

william1978 said:


> They are 3/8 bolts and it is 277v.


Ahhh! 3/8th bolts, but 9/16th for the socket right?

Thanks!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

southsko said:


> Ahhh! 3/8th bolts, but 9/16th for the socket right?
> 
> Thanks!


 Correct.


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

Big John said:


> Did the buckets somehow tie directly onto those vertical buses? I've never seen a connection like that before.
> 
> It's a good thing that was only 480V. We had a rat get into a 13.8kV breaker a while back, and the resulting blast made the steel switchgear cabinet into a balloon shape.  Even so, from the looks of that critter, I'll bet it stunk up a storm.
> 
> -John


The buckets slid on the bus.... they were U shaped and had to really be yanked out, but they were there for a long time.. The big bucket that put power to the bus was 1200A and then they others fed from there.. I could be totally wrong as this is the closest I have been to panel work as a first year.

It was built in the 1950s and the rat was leather so there was no smell as it could of happened so many years back I don't even know.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Dead/BBQ'ed animals, insects, or reptiles in electrical stuff is kinda like an ever few weeks or so occurrence for me.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Looked more like a cat!


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

cleaned a rat out of a GE MCC bucket, it had died, then rotted. when it rotted the fluids shorted out phase to phase line side and tripped main distribution breaker. cleaned the rotted remnants out of bucket w/WD-40, a wire brush, and assorted screwdrivers. threw my work clothes away at end of the day. BBQ rotted rat...mmmmmm


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

millelec said:


> cleaned a rat out of a GE MCC bucket, it had died, then rotted. when it rotted the fluids shorted out phase to phase line side and tripped main distribution breaker. cleaned the rotted remnants out of bucket w/WD-40, a wire brush, and assorted screwdrivers. threw my work clothes away at end of the day. BBQ rotted rat...mmmmmm


mmmmmmm , BBQ , rat all in one sentence. Sounds about right :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about us non union guys...
Give me a dead rat over a snake any day.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> mmmmmmm , BBQ , rat all in one sentence. Sounds about right :laughing:



Go surfing and let the professionals handle the jokes.:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Go surfing and let the professionals handle the jokes.:laughing:





WE HAVE PROFESSIONALS ON THIS SITE???? :blink::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about us non union guys...
> Give me a dead rat over a snake any day.:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


>


 What the hell am I looking at? I see something that looks like a foot. Did that whatsis get pulled into the gears of the timer? :blink: 



:laughing: 
-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

220/221 said:


> .


 Invite people to put a caption under this picture.

My contribution....... YESSS, may I help you. :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> What the hell am I looking at? I see something that looks like a foot. Did that whatsis get pulled into the gears of the timer?


 It's crystal clear on my monitor???


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


> It's crystal clear on my monitor???


 Holy s***, that was like a damn magic eye poster! I just plain did not see that was a the head of a lizard. :wallbash:

I think I picked the wrong day to quit sniffin' glue.

-John


----------

